
OpenBSD Is C Documentation - mustapha
https://dev.to/apotheon/openbsd-is-c-documentation-3gd1
======
rvz
I agree, OpenBSD has excellent security oriented APIs for writing programs in
C. However I wouldn't rely too heavily on it if I were trying to make my
software as portable as possible. Some security functions like
malloc/calloc_conceal, pledge() and unveil() will appear in their man-pages
but not on FreeBSD, Linux or Mac man-pages since they are not part of POSIX,
so I would have to place #if defined(__OpenBSD__) on it.

For secure POSIX guidelines, I'd prefer OpenBSD's version over the Open Groups
documentation [0].

[0] -
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/)

